# Morbid Music



## Gothic (Aug 16, 2003)

*London After Midnight and Type O Negative ... any song by either band fits perfectly with Halloween.* [)]

Gothic


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

I listen to Typo's Black number one every halloween night... it's like a tradition ...that and the radio station plays it every Halloween night.


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Saint-Saens: La Dance Macabre
Rasputina: Gingerbread Coffin
Voltaire: The Vampire Club (funny)
Voltaire: When You're Evil (funny)
Therion: Symphony of the Dead
Wumpscut: Angel
The Nightmare Before Christmas Soundtrack
Dead Can Dance: The Carnival is Over
LostboYs Soundtrack: Cry Little Sister
Christophe Beck: Suite from "Hush" (GREAT spooky stuff)
Carmina Burana - O Fortuna
Poe: House of Leaves (good!)
Graeme Revell: Bells, Books & Candles
Tim Curry: Anything Can Happen on Halloween
Ministry: Everyday is Halloween
Misfits: Halloween
Aphex Twin: Beauty in Darkness
Seraphim Shock: After Dark
Voltaire: On Gothic Ground (instrumental)
Monster Mash
Ray Stevens: Haunted House
Spike Jones: I only have eyes for you (funny)
Tsunami Bomb: Cantare Del Morte
Warren Zevon: Werewolves of London
Various other TV & movie themes are good too!~

LosT


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

Don't forget Rob Zombie and White Zombie
*I love Living Dead Girl. Cranked*


----------



## Glowing_fiend83 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hehe Type O Negative are the bomb. How about Coal Chamber, they give me a Halloweeny feel. Also Sentenced is a good one I just discovered. And Lostboy, Voltaire kicks arse.

"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, now you're dead don't have a fuss."


----------



## Emily Gottschall (Dec 18, 2003)

anyone like Marilyn Manson --Beautiful People--


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Here are some more:
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Juju Album!
Rob Zombie - House of a 1000 Corpses
Goblin - Theme to Suspiria
Gwar - Theme from Lucio Fulci's Zombie
Dead Can Dance - Ascension
Ramones - Pet Sematary
Slayer - Hell Awaits
Venom - At War with Satan
Possessed - Exorcist
In the Nursery - L'espirit Album
Raison D Etre - Anything from them!
There are just so many more, but this is a good start!


----------



## bigyoda (Oct 12, 2003)

Slayer, Type O, Morbid Angel, Deicide, Death, Cannibal Corpse, Obituary, Carcass, Misfits, At The Gates, Entombed, White Zombie, and VENOM. 

Any of these bands would fit on a halloween soundtrack, hehehe.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Midnight Syndicate is one of my favorites. Not really morbid, but very Gothic.*


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about; The Cure "Spiderman", Sisters of Mercy "This Corrosion", the Cramps "Human Fly", and (from the 80s) Bauhaus most of their songs are big time gothis[:X]

Annea


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I forgot about "Songs for the deaf" by The Queens of the Stone Age. That must have been the best album of 2003[:X]

Annea


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

King Diamond "Halloween",Ripper "And The Dead Shall Rise",Cradle of Filth"funeral in Carpathia" just to name a few.

"Every night will be another evil scene, like a horror dream, a want, I command you to sceam. Halloween you are my pride. Halloween not just a dream."


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Blackheart,

Any song from King Diamond will be good for Halloween. HE has a good side to him after all. hehe

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen the video for Coal Chambers " Loco", the insane ice cream vendor is a graet idea for Halloween costume[}]

Annea


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

how about dolly parton and kenny rogers islands in the stream,,now thats halloween music

Lifes no fun without a good scare !!!


----------



## RobGraves (Oct 25, 2004)

*Definitely 'And The Dead Shall Rise' by RIPPER, recently rereleased by Black Widow Records on both CD and LP...Watch for the 2005 release of the sequel entitled 'Rizen'...Pure horror metal magic at its finest... www.blackwidow.it*

Every day above ground is a good day...


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Emily Gottschall - I LOVE Manson!! I have every single one of his CD's, singles, videos, DVD's Just about anything he has put out I have. LOL. *tries to calm herself down* Also counts for NIN because Trent is so dang fine.

[]

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## JOKO (Sep 22, 2009)

Any of King Diamond's albums, especially "Them," Abigail, and his latest, Give Me Your Soul... Please. And don't forget his other band Mercyful Fate, with songs like Legend of the Headless Rider, My Demon and Buried Alive.

Alice Cooper's Welcome to My Nightmare and Raise Your Fist and Yell. And From The Inside and Billion Dollar Babies. And Constrictor and Killers.

The German metal band Helloween has a 10+ minute classic called "Halloween" on their Keeper of the Seven Keys LP.

Rigor Mortis, Slayer, Iron Maiden...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about Sheldon Allman's "Children's Day At The Morgue". It's a nice catchy tune, but kind of morbid.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

zero said:


> how about dolly parton and kenny rogers islands in the stream,,now thats halloween music


_Very SCARY indeed, I love it! Thanks for posting! _ _H1_

Might not be hard core enough for this group, but here goes...

Smiths "How Soon Is Now"
Souxsie & the Banshees "Cities In The Dust" "Halloween" "Peek A Boo"
Sisters of Mercy..._Floodland Album_: "Lucretia My Reflection" "Never Land (A Fragment)" "Flood", etc.
Billy Idol "Dead Next Door", "Eyes Without A Face" "White Wedding"
Poe "Exploration B" "Haunted" "Terrible Thought"


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice choices there...i googled some of those...Very haunted indeed


----------



## Diana0405 (Oct 1, 2009)

Oculus Infernum by Van Helsings Curse with Dee Snyder, it's Awesome.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LostboY said:


> LostboYs Soundtrack: Cry Little Sister


Check out Blutengel's version of "Cry Little Sister" too.

So many good ones mentioned, so I'll try to add some new ones.

The 69 Eyes - Christina Death

Marilyn Manson - Suicide Is Painless

Twisted Sister - Burn In Hell

Twister Sister - Captain Howdy

Lizzy


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Be sure to check out a band (duo, maybe?) called Black Tape for a Blue Girl. And there's a CD called "Funeral Songs" (it's about 10 years old now I suspect) that is chock full of lurvely gothic spookiness.


----------



## TinOmen (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahh, I could go on forever on this thread. My favorite genre of music is industrial which many people are not familiar with. Check out Einstürzende Neubauten, Skinny Puppy, Throbbing Gristle. My music scares the hell out of everyone. My parents must have though I was nuts as a teen. Nurse with Wound is really good for scary, atmospheric "music".

YouTube - Nurse With Wound - I've Plummed This Whole Neighborhood


----------



## Haint (Oct 1, 2009)

Haven't heard anyone mention a band called Nox Arcana. Their music is somewhat like Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

These are all good suggestions. Type-O and King Diamond are high on my list, but my absolute favorite is The Vampire Lestat from the Queen of the Damned soundtrack. If you haven't heard it you must check it out.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"Destiny (Main Title)" - *Constantine* soundtrack


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Ambient - 
Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, Black Tape for a Blue Girl, Throbbing Gristle, some instrumental albums with eerie instruments (try Clara Rockmore's theremin CDs)

Lyrical (Spooky humor) -
The Cramps, The Misfits, Gargoyle Sox, 45 Grave, Antiworld, Bat Attakk, Bobby Boris Pickett and the Crypt Kickers (most people don't realize they've made more than one song, heh), Calabrese, Cult of the Psychic Fetus, ad nauseum

Lyrical (Gloom and doom) - 
Bauhaus, Siouxise and the Banshees, Black Tape, Clan of Xymox, Corpus Delicti, Voodoo Church, ad nauseum


----------

